# RVH Belfast First Appointment Advice



## dollieburd (May 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Just a quick post to see if anyone can offer me some advice...
DH and I have just received our initial referral to the regional fertility centre in Belfast and I was wondering if any of you could let me know what we might expect during this appointment (at the beginning of January - eek, so exciting!)

We were living in England when our then GP referred us to a clinic there. DH had his semen analysis, and I had all the required blood tests prior to our fertility appointment, during which I was told to lose weight and come back in a year. Since then, we have moved back home to Antrim, and so my new GP started the referral procedure here. I have PCOS, and we have been told that if we can get some ovulation going then that may be all that is needed for us to conceive.

On your first appointments, was it necessary to run all the preliminary tests again, was it an appointment simply for information, or did you actually begin any treatment?

Also, does anyone know if I need to have a certain BMI before beginning with Clomid? My GP couldn't tell me either way.

Any information or guidance is very much appreciated.

xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi dollieburd

On our very first appointment at RFC the doctor asked about our medical history and I was given a scan and had bloods taken. Hubby also had to give semen sample.

Then your next appointment the doctor will go through the results and take it from there really.  

All the doctors we seen at the RFC where lovely so your in good hands  

I'm not too sure about BMI, maybe one of the other girls can help you out with that one. 

Good luck


----------



## dollieburd (May 30, 2012)

Thanks IVF#1,

We had more or less assumed that we'd probably have to start from the beginning again. Do you mind me asking how long your wait between those first couple of appointments was?

x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Dolliebird I've never been on clomid but I have experience with RFC and nhs and the wait time for ivf is about 1 year not sure about clomid though. Good luck with your tx and welcome home to ni x


----------



## dollieburd (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Patbaz,

All the best with your stickies xx


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

hI people
Just wondering what the wait time now at the Royal in belfast was now. Im on clomid cycle 3 on the nhs and nearly waited a year to get on the list for this at altnagalvin. I have pcos and am guessing ivf is the next option
Thanks


----------



## Weejays (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, I was put on the list in August and was told then it's 7months. I rang up and checked the movement of the list and it's still moving at 7months. So hopefully end of March I will be at the top. I also hv pcos.


----------

